# Drop in Hematocrit levels due to meds ??



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Graves/Hyperthyroidism in 2008 and have been on Tapazole since then. At one point I was on both Tapazole and Levothyroxine.

Things have been up and down with my levels and it always seems just when the doctor and I think we're there my levels drop or go up. All in all though, I know I have had it better than a lot of people.

My biggest concern now is the drop in my hematocrit levels since December 2009. Lab tests over the past few months show small drops in this, as well as my RBC and Hemoglobin from this weeks labs.

My doctor is keeping a close check on this and I trust her. I had a colonoscopy and ruled out any problems there. She says it possible also that since I have been on Tapzole for so long it is suppressing my bone marrow.

So my question is - has anyone here had this problem with their meds ?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> I was diagnosed with Graves/Hyperthyroidism in 2008 and have been on Tapazole since then. At one point I was on both Tapazole and Levothyroxine.
> 
> Things have been up and down with my levels and it always seems just when the doctor and I think we're there my levels drop or go up. All in all though, I know I have had it better than a lot of people.
> 
> ...


I do know that while I was on Tapazole, my liver enzymes went way up and I was only on for the short-term. It has been purported that long-term use of antithyroid meds can cause various damaging side-effects.

Major adverse reactions (which occur with much less frequency than the minor adverse reactions) include inhibition of myelopoieses (agranulocytosis, granulocytopenia, and thrombocytopenia), aplastic anemia, drug fever, a lupuslike syndrome, insulin autoimmune syndrome (which can result in hypoglycemic coma), hepatitis (jaundice may persist for several weeks after discontinuation of the drug), periarteritis, and hypoprothrombinemia. Nephritis occurs very rarely.

Minor adverse reactions include skin rash, urticaria, nausea, vomiting, epigastric distress, arthralgia, paresthesia, loss of taste, abnormal loss of hair, myalgia, headache, pruritus, drowsiness, neuritis, edema, vertigo, skin pigmentation, jaundice, sialadenopathy, and lymphadenopathy.

It should be noted that about 10% of patients with untreated hyperthyroidism have leukopenia (white-blood-cell count of less than 4,000/mm³), often with relative granulopenia.

http://www.rxlist.com/tapazole-drug.htm

Please let us know what the plan is. How do you feel? Are you tired? What do your labs look like? Has doc tested your liver enzymes?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I wasn't on anti-thyroid meds long enough for any long term damage, but I know I felt awful while I was on them. I hope you and your doc can get this straightened out.


----------

